# Sirius radio install in an O3 Pathfinder



## glenpod (Jan 5, 2005)

I just had an in-dash Nav/CD/DVD system installed as well as Sirius PNP in an 03 Pathfinder. I love both of them, here are pics incase anyone is interested. Sirius especially for a mounting option that is easy to access as well as a clean install (with now wires exposed)


http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-1/924881/sirius01.jpg 
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-1/924881/sirius04.jpg 
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-1/924881/sirius05.jpg 
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-1/924881/sirius03.jpg 
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-1/924881/sirius06.jpg 
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-1/924881/sirius04.jpg


----------

